# Messages sur Mac ne marche plus !



## willymac (30 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Messages sur mon iMac ne marche plus, je suis sous El capitan, au début je n'y ai pas fait attention et puis je me suis rendu compte que mes messages envoyé et reçu depuis mon iPhone n'était pas synchronisé avec Message sur mon mac...

J'ai désactivé et réactivé le compte icloud, rien y fait, et la Message ne reconnait même plus mes identifiants, enfin il ne se passe rien lorsque je clic sur "Se connecter" (alors que les prefs icloud c'est ok). Et j'ai vérifié, Facetime sur le mac me fait la même chose...

Je n'y comprend rien... Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2015)

Regardez cette page du support Apple si vous réussissez à resynchroniser Facetime et MEssage sur le Mac avec votre iPhone:
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201349


----------



## willymac (30 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour votre aide... Mais...

Rien y fait... je comprend pas...

Sur le compte "Messages" sur mon iMac, quand j'essaye de me connecter avec mes identifiants apple, il me dit "Une erreur est survenue lors de l'authentification"...

La blague... mes identifiants sont bon... j'y comprend rien...


----------



## willymac (30 Octobre 2015)

Bon ça à l'air d'être rentrer dans l'ordre... comment ????

J'ai tout désactivé, sur iphone et sur mac... j'ai tout réactivé... redémarré le mac et l'iphone mais en même temps j'ai désactivé little snitch...

Est ce que le problème viendrai pas de ce dernier...??? 

Etrange sachant que cela fonctionnait très bien avant... 

Bug étrange !!!!! Affaire à suivre...


----------



## willymac (10 Novembre 2015)

Et ça recommence... 

Sans rien faire, la synchronisation iphone / mac ne fonctionne plus, mon mac n'est plus reconnu et je ne reçois plus les messages sur mon mac... ras le bol...

Merci El capitan !!!!


----------



## ArseniK (10 Novembre 2015)

Cela dépend également des fois de la connexion 3G/Wifi de l'appareil... et également des messages en question, iMessage ou message normal...


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2015)

Moi j'ai renoncé à utiliser Messages sur le Mac... Je communique beaucoup avec mes enfants et je retrouve bien l'intégralité des échanges de Messages sur mon iPhone, alors que sur le Mac, via Messages, je n'ai que des portions de ces échanges. 

Parfois, les messages sont reçus sur l'iPhone ET sur le Mac, mais la plupart du temps uniquement sur l'iPhone. 

Je n'ai pas encore compris les circonstances dans lesquelles le Mac reçoit aussi les messages et celles dans lesquelles il ne reçoit rien (j'ai cru un temps, qu'il ne recevait les messages que lorsqu'il est allumé, mais je me suis vite rendu compte que le fait d,avoir le Mac allumé ne suffit pas)


----------



## willymac (10 Novembre 2015)

C


ArseniK a dit:


> Cela dépend également des fois de la connexion 3G/Wifi de l'appareil... et également des messages en question, iMessage ou message normal...



Ce ne sont que des iMessages (bleu) qui arrivent sur mon iPhone qui est en wifi quand je fais les test et mon ordi est en ethernet... donc le soucis ne vient pas de là....

là tout re-fonctionne, car j'ai arrêter iMessage sur mon mac et mon iPhone, et tout re-configurer mais j'ai des messages qui ne sont pas arrivés sur mon mac, genre perdu entre le mac et l'iPhone...

C'est chiant de redevoir faire cette manip, toute les semaines si ça merde à nouveau...


----------



## ArseniK (10 Novembre 2015)

oui c'est vraiment étrange...


----------



## willymac (10 Novembre 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> oui c'est vraiment étrange...



Oui après c'est pas la fin du monde ;-) mais c'est pratique de pouvoir répondre directement sur mon poste de travail, plutot que d'aller chercher mon iphone... On s'habitue vite à ses petites choses


----------



## ArseniK (11 Novembre 2015)

oui c'est clair je les ai sur mon iPhone iMac et iPad je pourrais pas m'en passer


----------

